

Ask HN: What is something that you'd pay for? - Skywing

If it were to be built, what is something that'd you pay for?<p>In the spirit of helping others come up with project ideas, and then having a need be filled, mention anything that you'd find useful during work, etc.
======
mjs00
I would pay for 'kid-safe springboard' for iPhone. Basically something that
lets me quickly switch to a 'kid mode' where only apps that I want my 5 year
old to play with are available, and maybe even disable Internet to those apps.
Sometimes you just don't have their device(s) handy when you'd like to occupy
them, and you don't want little one replying-to-all in email... That would be
acceptable also -- lock-out of certain apps/groups. And for regular, not-
jailbroken iPhones. I do realize this probably isn't possible given what Apple
lets you officially access. But maybe there is something creative possible?

~~~
trin_
i think this would only work if all the apps you need can be contained in one
app and you have a certain kind of ipad cas/sleeve that physically locks the
home button.

------
obvio171
I'd pay for a "Kindle highlights & notes, for groups." I very often have the
"everyone in my team _must_ read this book" impulse, buy a bunch of copies,
and then it's really hard to sync who's where, what they're finding
interesting and to share notes.

The notes you take for yourself aren't the same ones you'd take for/with your
team (imagine highlighting something and saying "see @jack, this has
everything to do with what we were discussing on that project", it'd be
awesome).

------
nhebb
Which eyeglasses look better?

The last few times I've bought glasses, I was unhappy with my choice within a
few months. I'm really lousy at judging what looks good on my face, and the
sales staff aren't much better.

I'm envisioning a mobile app that lets users submit two pictures of them
wearing eyeglass pair #1 and eyeglass pair #2. A user would have to vote on X
(5?) other users before their submission would be open for voting. It would
probably need to be ad supported.

~~~
jaredsohn
You could perhaps use OkCupid's My Best Face
(<http://www.okcupid.com/mybestface>) for this.

The only things different than what you asked for are 1) people aren't
directly comparing one photo with the other and 2) the people doing the
judging are looking at you with under the lens of dating (which I think would
be okay in this use case.)

Also, saying that it would probably need to be "ad supported" suggests that
you might not be willing to pay for it, though.

------
DanBC
A device for electronic-hacking that allows me to use screens removed from
Nintendo DS or Playstation Portable or some smart phones (probably iPhone
because of ease of getting them) over USB. A bit like
(<http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/bfa3/>) but not insanely
expensive.

There are very many dead laptops with working displays. Something that allows
people to use those as a secondary display (even though they're going to have
to work to rip out the display and stick it into a case / bezel) would be
good.

------
DanBC
A Universal Handle for Shaving Razors.

Device would consist of a really nice handle. This would have a socket for an
attachment. There would be many attachments available. Each attachment would
take one type of razor blade. Thus, the buyer would buy one nice handle, and a
couple of attachments (for each blade type that they like).

------
DanBC
An "online knitting machine".

The user sends in a knitting pattern; the website generates a cost; the user
decides to pay (or not); payment is taken; the thing is made and dispatched.

Advanced mode: have a screen for users to design stuff which then gets
knitted.

------
russjhammond
Healthy food in an airport.

------
fezzl
Anything that makes me money, saves me money, or saves me time.

------
rorrr
Printable solar panels, fast and cheap DNA/RNA sequencing, teleportation,
space elevator.

If you're talking about software, a true photoshop alternative (not GIMP)
would be cool, a cheap Splunk alternative (their licenses are insanely
expensive for large sites).

